# repair manual for Nissan Sentra 94



## MichelVaillant (Dec 6, 2004)

Folks,

I was wondering if I can find anywhere on the web a serious Sentra 94 repair manual that I can download on PDF or smething like that, with nice clear diagrams. The repair manuals sold in stores have shitty diagrams and look like they have been in WW2

Any ideas?

Cheers

MV


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

MichelVaillant said:


> Folks,
> 
> I was wondering if I can find anywhere on the web a serious Sentra 94 repair manual that I can download on PDF or smething like that, with nice clear diagrams. The repair manuals sold in stores have shitty diagrams and look like they have been in WW2
> 
> ...


i got one its for a b14 same think tho and its .pdf and easy to search through everything quick index buttons and everything but youll have to have aim or think of some way to send it to you


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the b14 is not similar enough to the b13 for you to use the b14s FSM as a reference point(unless its front suspension or motor)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

MichelVaillant said:


> Folks,
> 
> I was wondering if I can find anywhere on the web a serious Sentra 94 repair manual that I can download on PDF or smething like that, with nice clear diagrams. The repair manuals sold in stores have shitty diagrams and look like they have been in WW2
> 
> ...


the haynes manual i got for my b13 helped me out with everything that i had to do for my car. that's why it's called the "sentra bible."


----------



## MichelVaillant (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok, so I got some answers, it means I still need to dish out some $20 or so for the Haynes manual. I thought i could get away with a free download :cheers: 

thks guys 

MV


----------

